# Hen Houses, Goose Nests, and Woodduck Boxes



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I hope this is the right forum for this. As I travel across the state I notice there is (in my opinion) a lack of man made nests. I was just wondering if anyone wanted to get together and start putting some nests out there. I don't have any power tools but I have $$$, time, and the ability to work hard. You never know we could make the nest that raises the duck/goose that some youngster gets on their first hunt. Maybe we can start a NODAK Outdoors thing or something. Anyone else out there interested in starting a project like this?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

pc, the boxes and nests for ducks might work great, can't say. The tubs for geese started out a fine idea but required a lot of upkeep for the money. The Barnes County Wildlife had a bunch out and we found that the honkers nested regardless. Preds didn't seem to be a bother to them. And that's with coyotes around too. They seemed to like muskrat houses the best. Just my 2 cents. We have had really good results with wood duck boxes if they were far enough apart and they will nest where you wouldn't expect them to go.


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

When I lived in Minnesota I belonged to a wildlife league and we had the kids in the local high schools in the natural resouce programs build them for us as a class project.
We would buy and cut all the wood to size, supply everything. After a few years we made patterns for everything, it made it a quick process. We put up a couple hundred wood duck houses every year. We would get a 50-60% usage rate so it is definitely worth the time. If we could get this going I am all for it. I really enjoyed making a day out of it to put up the new houses and check and fix the old ones, it made me feel good about the project.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It's a good idea, they are easy to build and put out. Then every year after that the old nesting material needs to be cleaned out, or they quit using it.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I would be interested in something like that. I don't however have a lot of spare time. I'm sure i could find some though. Let me know your plans.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Porkchop, where are you located? I got some great new power tools for Christmas just waiting for a job like this.  I live in Fargo. Maybe we can get something started here?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I am in Minot. Maybe we can get a few groups going. Minot, Fargo, GF, Bismark and all points inbetween. People will have to be willing to keep the nests up each year with things like fresh straw or hay. Also I think if there was a hatch in the nest you have to get rid of the old egg shells.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Yep make the boxes so they are easy to clean. I'm pretty sure if you call any of our local NWR's and ask about bird boxes they would probaly give you a lot of good info. It's always a good idea to let the G&F know of your plans also, they more than likely would have alot of good ideas too. You can have a lot of fun doing this and keeping records of every box, whether it had a hatch in it or if the eggs were found and destroyed or if weather was a factor in the process. Lot of cool stuff to do!! 8)

Good idea Porkchop, it's a way of giving something back!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> Good idea Porkchop, it's a way of giving something back!!


Yep I have been a DU sponsor for about 8 years and plan to become a Delta Sponsor as well but I want something I can physically see and touch if that makes sense.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Makes sense to me!!!


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

One side on ours would swing open so we could clean them out. We would just drill a hole in the front and stick a nail into the side so it couldn't swing open by itself. You also have to put wire mesh on the inside so the chicks can crawl out of the hole.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Chopper,If you want to increse your nest success to almost 100% on the hen houses,put a goose basket or something similar on top of the tubes.When you really think about it there is nothing(predators)that is going to take on a big canada and win.The geese also dont seem to mind the ducks nesting below them.For straw use flax straw.It seems to be more resistant to rotting than other types.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

It's nice to see others wanting to do projects like this. I am planning on building some like they show on the Delta website and putting them out here in MN.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

The Bismarck Delta Waterfowl "Puddle Jumpers" are currently in the process working with local boy/girl scouts. The committee cut the wood and purchased all the materials with Waterfowl Heritage Funds - (25% of funds raised during the chapter banquet). The plan is to allow the scouts to get some community service and expose them to the great outdoors by getting involved. Working with the Delta Biologist is another key part of the process. This way the committee and the scouts will have approval to put up the boxes if it's going to be in an area that is managed by another party and all the right materials are use for the projects. The committee also purchased 15-20 hen houses to install with the scouts.

The goal is to manage the 15-20 hen houses and 36 wood duck boxes by keeping records, cleaning, etc. This is an exciting project for all involved and most all for the ducks that will use them - lets hope&#8230;

The scouts will be having an expo this spring and they plan on highlighting these projects at the expo. This way they will get a little exposure/appreciation for what they are doing.


----------



## hoagie (Jan 12, 2005)

Sounds like a great project. One thing to add is that in certain areas the state Game and Fish Departments might be addling (destroying) canada goose eggs. It might be some what counter productive to be installing and maintaining goose nesting structures if the local DNR is destroying the eggs.

However I build around 100 bird feeders, 70 woodduck boxes and other nesting structures for the public every year. I do have plenty of plans for many structures. I would assume a person could download them of the internet as well.

Any questions e-mail me.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I didnt know that hoagie.When working a previous job we used the geese as a source of protection for the ducks and it worked well.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Great Idea PC!!! I noticed as I was driving home from grand forks to visit in williston last weekend that all the hen houses along highway 2 had been cleaned out and refurbished and a few new houses have been put up. Winter is probably the best time to construct these houses because you can run right out on the ice with an auger drill a hole and plant the post good and solid, it makes it a lot easier than wading in 2 feet of muck with waders and mosquitoes around ya. It is also crucial to get the nesting structures in place before mid-april so the birds don't feel pressured if they are attempting to find nesting grounds.

As mentioned before flax straw is the best nesting material to use as it is the softest and ducks and geese seems to prefer it over hay.

It is recommended that each hen house be placed at least 200-250 yards from each other to avoid territorial disputes, this seems to be more aggressive with honkers than with ducks. The nesting tubs for the geese work well but they require a lot of maintenance in the spring as the ice flows tend to bend and sometimes destroy them.

In my opinion the western side of the state needs more of these structures in place and I would be more than willing to help if we got something set up.

The new chapter of Delta Waterfowl starting up in Grand Forks has their first meeting Wednesday the 23rd, this would be an excellent topic to discuss.

I have also got a couple links to some plans and how-to material for these projects.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Since I am in the process of studying nest success of urban waterfowl using artificial nest structures, I think I may be able to offer some advice. I just built 160 cylindrical structures and currently in the process of installing. I can send pictures of the entire process and a detailed cost spreadsheet. Also, I crawled up the learning curve on my hands and kness, so I should be able to help out with the logistics of the construction and installation process.

For reference, I had a group of 12 people and we constructed 160 cylinders in 6 hours. The installation is a completely different animal...

Let me know how I can help.

Cheers!

-Ryan


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Ryan, Ipm'd you and would love to hear about your cyllindrical boxes. If you can e-mail me great! Otherwise I can send along a SASE big enough for plans, instructions, etc. 
Also, Delta Boy, Scott, if you are reading this, how often, if ever, do wood duck boxes need to be cleaned out? I have 40 - 50 of them out here and only one time I have ever cleaned them, yet they are full of woddies and mergansers, sometimes kestrels, year after year. Same with bluebird nests. A couple of years I didn't clean them out as I was in hospital one year, and laid up post surgery another, yet the same number of bluebirds seem to nest. I definitely try to kick the squirrels out of the woody nests in the spring, although I never know how successful I am with this. The little buggers seem to move right back in! In the wild, no one shows up to clean cavities in trees, etc. and they seem to do OK. Just wondering??? Bob


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

I didn't receive your email. Will send you my personal e-mail address, so check your inbox.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Generally, the boxes should be cleaned out annually. I use flax straw, which is pretty easy to get and is one of the softest natural materials. It is mildew resistant and is popular with all species.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Here is a couple of links to wood duck box plans that I found on this topic.

http://mdc.mo.gov/nathis/woodwork/ww7/

http://www.dccl.org/information/informationpage.htm


----------

